# 408MODELS vs MODELTECH



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO MODELTECH AND I TALKED FOR A BIT ABOUT HAVING A HOMIE CHALLNGE AGIAINST EACH OTHER, BUT FOR FUN, AS USUALL THE FELLOW LAYITLOWERS WILL JUDGE THE RIDES.

IT WILL BE A 3 WEEK CHALLENGE. PRETTY MUCH ANY RIDE WE GO WITH, OPENED UP, PAINT, MOTOR,TRUNK, INTERIOR STOCK/CUSTOM,AS MUCH DETAIL, SOME THING OF A STRET/SHOW CUSTOM. *

*IT WILL START MONDAY AUG. 13*

I'LL BE GOING WITH A 62 HT. YES THE VERT WILL BE CONVERTED TO HT.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

this ones gonna be GOOOD!!!

cant wait!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hno: its guna ba a nail biter


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome cant wait for it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will post what i am building tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Going to buildin a 65 impy drop-top!! will post pics when the kit gets here!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

hno: hno: OH MY GOD!!! This iz goin 2 b killa!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

1 more day!! hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

3 more hrs hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO TODAY IS THAT START DATE.* :biggrin: 

i got my 62 on saturday and my donor HT. So today when i get home, gonna start the dirty work :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool bro!! waiting on me kit to get here but i can start my engine!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

* HERES WERE I'M AT WITH THIS 62. STARTED WORKING ON THE HT AND THE CUTTING. STILL NEED A LITTLE MORE WORK ON THE TOP, BUT IT'S ALMOST THERE. NEXT I WILL OPEN THE DOORS* :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS, GOT LOTS MORE TO DO


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking good 408. and model tech good luck


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! i dont evan have my kit yet!!! hno: hno: hno: 



looks good so far bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is going to be good. hno: hno:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job on that top! keep it coming guys!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 15 2007, 07:38 PM~8565710
> *nice job on that top! keep it coming guys!
> *


x-2


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well come on already. Slackers anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohhh hoooo!! its here!! time to get crackin!! this is turning into a 2 week build off for me!!!!!! but i will handle it!!!  i will get pics up shortly!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 20 2007, 05:49 AM~8594776
> *ohhh hoooo!! its here!! time to get crackin!! this is turning into a 2 week build off for me!!!!!! but i will handle it!!!    i will get pics up shortly!!!
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait for the pics


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, BEEN BUSTING MY HUMP!! I GOT A TON OF GROUND TO MAKE UP HERE!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i picked this kit up at the post office 2 and a half hours ago!! i been busted my nuts!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i should have mine in paint by this weekend, lots of prep work still, can't get my hinges to work right :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i dont want to really say good, but, GOOD!!!!! lol, that gives me some breathing room maybe??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good modeltech, keep up the good work u 2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

trunk hinge!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IS THAT PAPER CLIP 4 THE HINGES???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 12:38 PM~8596766
> *IS THAT PAPER CLIP 4 THE HINGES???
> *



no thin rod!!!



ok she is all hinged up and open and closes nice so off to build the jambs!!! and the doors are correct for the 65 to open outside of the fenders!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good both of you, keep it up, and GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 NICE JOB GUYS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This is gonna be a tough one


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 20 2007, 01:51 PM~8597787
> *:0  :0 NICE JOB GUYS!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: This is gonna be a tough one
> *



X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*A LITTLE MORE ON THE TRUNK AND DOOR.*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin damn good bro!!! hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

2nd day of work for me, and i should have the jambs built for the doors by the end of the day!! thanks for lookin homies!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good fellas!

This is turning out to be the build-off to watch right now, some damn nice work by both of you!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING AWESOME BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*BROUGHT IT HERE TO WORK SO HOPFULLY I CAN FINISH THE HINGES. AND SOME MORE SANDING.*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good... what wheels u usin 408?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'll probably go with these (mondos's) or the herb deeks not sure yet.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8606439
> *i'll probably go with these (mondos's) or the herb deeks not sure yet.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

Looking good guys


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

right side jamb done!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

What kind of camera u have?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

an old sony FD Mavica!! takes a floppy disk!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 21 2007, 12:34 PM~8606928
> *an old sony FD Mavica!! takes a floppy disk!!
> *


:roflmao: I used to use those in my photochop class at the highschool :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

jambs are done beside some fine tuning and sanding!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :banghead: *I CAN'T MY DAMN HINGES TO WORK RIGHT F#^#^#[email protected] SON OF A $%^^n *


but lookin good modeltech


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

both of ya looking damn good!!! Keep it up.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn this is great buildoff


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a quick mock-up!! what do you guys think the deep 1113's???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOOOOO DEEPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2007, 10:58 AM~8615427
> *NOOOOO DEEPS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



just the regular 1109's??? :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DEEPS ON A TRADITIONAL JUST DON'T LOOK GOOD IN MY OPINION.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

she's all in primer!!! this is the 3rd day for building for me!! i might get spanked, but, what i have learned is i can open a car up and have it ready for paint in a matter of days when before it took a week or two, so that proves to me that my skills are coming up!!! :biggrin: thanks for lookin homies!!! 







































ya i know alot more work needed on the underside of the trunk!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

RATTLE CAN PRIMER OR AIRBRUSHED?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

rattle can primer all airbrush automotive paint!! and does this look better?? 1109's instead of the 1113's!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH

I GOT MORE WORK DONE ON MINE, WITH ALL THE HINGES FINALLY WORKING AND THE GAPS FILLED IN. MINE IS ALSO IN PRIMER
BUT I FORGOT MY DAMN CAMERA AT HOME :angry: :banghead:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

those rims look better. too bad you don't have any of the older 2-piece pegasus wheels.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2007, 10:32 AM~8616163
> *those rims look better. too bad you don't have any of the older 2-piece pegasus wheels.
> *


1301









*
still think these were sik, triple golds* *too bad they don't make them any more. *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 22 2007, 10:55 AM~8616345
> *1301
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I GOT LIKE 6 SETS LEFT!! THEIR LIKE GOLD!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 09:04 AM~8614788
> *a quick mock-up!! what do you guys think the deep 1113's???
> 
> 
> ...



The Best :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8616409
> *YEAH I GOT LIKE 6 SETS LEFT!! THEIR LIKE GOLD!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya i have 2 sets of the 1301s!! but they are like a deep dish as well!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 10:30 AM~8615702
> *she's all in primer!!! this is the 3rd day for building for me!! i might get spanked, but, what i have learned is i can open a car up and have it ready for paint in a matter of days when before it took a week or two, so that proves to me that my skills are coming up!!!  :biggrin: thanks for lookin homies!!!
> 
> 
> ...




someone is constantly improving


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! hows the beach??? lol!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 11:58 AM~8615869
> *rattle can primer all airbrush automotive paint!! and does this look better?? 1109's instead of the 1113's!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NO !!!!!! :nono: :scrutinize: 



oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

THEY LOOK LIKE HUB CAPS.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YOUR KILLIN ME BRO!! LOL!! i will put the 1301's together and the deeps and the 1109's in mock-up!! then i will decide!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 12:23 PM~8617153
> *YOUR KILLIN ME BRO!! LOL!! i will put the 1301's together and the deeps and the 1109's in mock-up!! then i will decide!!
> *


1301's have a closer lip to a real 1:1. those are sik. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 22 2007, 12:21 PM~8617139
> *THEY LOOK LIKE HUB CAPS.
> *


 :biggrin: x-2 they don't make them any more like they used to
:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL I WILL USE THE 1301'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Yhea but they made a better tire.  




oneyed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA, THESE HAVE A FLATTER WIDER TIRE!! AND I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF THE GOOD TIRES, SO I WILL MAKE IT WORK!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL THE 502'S ARE NOT BIG ENOUGH THEWHITE WALL POPS OUT TRYIN TO GET THEM STRETCHED OVER THE 1301!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 12:50 PM~8617374
> *WELL THE 502'S ARE NOT BIG ENOUGH THEWHITE WALL POPS OUT TRYIN TO GET THEM STRETCHED OVER THE 1301!!
> *


they should work bro, i put a 1301 in the new 5.20's. push the rim in from the back in towards the white wall. while doing that hold the white wall in with your fingers.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, wheel situation is hammered out, and here is a quick shot with everything closed up!! theses are not the 1301's!! lol!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 22 2007, 03:06 PM~8617525
> *they should work bro, i put a 1301 in the new 5.20's. push the rim in from the back in towards the white wall. while doing that hold the white wall in with your fingers.
> *



Just be careful you don't mess up the edges.



oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Better yet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 NICE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK SHES ALL READY FOR PAINT NOW. THE PRIMER HAS BEEN WETSANDED, THE FIREWALL IS SHAVED, AND THE DOOR,TRUNK GAPS HAVE BEEN FILLED, PRIMED AND SANDED. BEEN WORKING ON THE INERIOR A LITTLE BUT IT'S PRETTY MUCH ALL SET NOW, NEXT WILL BE THE TRUNK SETUP AND MOTOR. 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks really good.......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS MK

MORE THIS WEEKEND ALONG WITH PAINT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn this one is going to be good both of you guys are getting down :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 24 2007, 01:47 PM~8633630
> *damn this  one is going to be good both of you guys are getting down :yes:  :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 24 2007, 01:47 PM~8633630
> *damn this  one is going to be good both of you guys are getting down :yes:  :yes:
> *


Damn skippy!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOTH OF THEM RIDES R COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE'S.. GOOD LUCK 2 THE BOTH OF U.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: The 62' is looking bad ass.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 02:16 PM~8617624
> *THANKS HOMIES!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best lookin model car wheel ive ever seen.especially on that tire!im orderin some of those as soon as i get money!
i used them on this tho


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

in fact,beto and ryan should stock those cuz they would make a hella lot of money from me


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 24 2007, 03:47 PM~8633630
> *damn this  one is going to be good both of you guys are getting down :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thees are more for a bomber right?









[/quote]

THAT 6DUCE IF TIGHT BRO. them rims look real good on it . and i realy like what you did to your do .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL WENT DOWN TO BETOS TO TRY OUT A NEW AIRBRUSH AND IT WORKED PRETTY GOOD, GOT MY PAINTING DONE BUT NOW I'M HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE DOORS :angry: MIGHT NEED TO WET SAND IT ALL DONE AND JUST POLISH IT OUT. *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

CLEAN BRO, CLEAN!! what color is that 408??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IT'S HOT PINK PEARL


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hok right?? i like it!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn 408 i like that paint bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE COLOR OF CHOICE 408!.......GOTTA LOVE THE DUECE HARDTOPS!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

those HT are bad ass one of my favorites. wanna build me another one but no open doors though too much filling :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> thees are more for a bomber right?


THAT 6DUCE IF TIGHT BRO. them rims look real good on it . and i realy like what you did to your do .
[/quote]

Nope I have them on 71 Caprice CV.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE 62' HT COVER CAR FROM LRM A FEW MONTHS BACK!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 28 2007, 10:18 AM~8660285
> *DAMN KINDA LOOKS LIKE THE 62' HT COVER CAR FROM LRM A FEW MONTHS BACK!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

finally got the base color on homies!!! its called, fine sublime!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 28 2007, 11:46 AM~8660535
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u makin a replica of harpos ride?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 DAMN FOR STARTING AFTER ME YOU GOT ALOT MORE DONE THEN I DO RIGHT NOW. 

I STILL HAVENT STARTED ON THE UNDIES AND THE MOTOR


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8662105
> *u makin a replica of harpos ride?
> *


i wanted too, but i dont think i'll have enough time to do all the work i really wanted to. 

BUT AFTER THIS BUILD I DEFENiTLY WILL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 28 2007, 02:34 PM~8662180
> *i wanted too, but i dont think i'll have enough time to do all the work i really wanted to.
> 
> BUT AFTER THIS BUILD I DEFENiTLY WILL.
> *


LMK cause i got the design for those patterns


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 28 2007, 01:16 PM~8661990
> *finally got the base color on homies!!! its called, fine sublime!!!
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of paint is that laq or enamel color looks tight


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:35 PM~8662193
> *LMK cause i got the design for those patterns
> *


 :0 hell yeah bro, i'll be hitting you up


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2007, 03:42 PM~8662282
> *what kind of paint is that laq or enamel color looks tight
> *




thanks biggdog!! its dupont chroma premier!! car paint!!! urethane!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Shannon, that's lookin' badass!!!!!

Love the color, keep it up!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 29 2007, 09:12 AM~8668010
> *Damn Shannon, that's lookin' badass!!!!!
> 
> Love the color, keep it up!
> *



THANKS BRO!!! alot to do on the paint yet!! i just got to figure it out!!! :around:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good homies!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

color??? :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its fine sublime, wagonguy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all right i am not sure if i am feeling this!! let me know what you guys think???


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

thats look hot!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

not too bad, but maybe acouple more patterns


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 29 2007, 01:03 PM~8670647
> *not too bad, but maybe acouple more patterns
> *



agreed good clean work......maybe fill in that center section between the two strips with something?? maybe a marble or something?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks to 408 he gave me an idea!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8671502
> *thanks to 408 he gave me an idea!!!
> 
> 
> ...


On the one that goes to the front fender, don't let the the one through the middle of the door cut it. Basically let it go behind the horizontal door graphic, then back in front.....hope that makes sense.....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 29 2007, 02:12 PM~8670730
> *agreed good clean work......maybe fill in that center section between the two strips with something?? maybe a marble or something?
> *


lol have you finished a model yet?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks clean and simple shannon, :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice 65 shannon!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 29 2007, 03:26 PM~8672006
> *On the one that goes to the front fender, don't let the the one through the middle of the door cut it.  Basically let it go behind the horizontal door graphic, then back in front.....hope that makes sense.....
> *


X2...well seen!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks jevries and mkd904, thats the effect i am going for!!! i will touch the lines up where they intersect and it will look like what you are saying!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a earlier progress pic!! right now the clear is drying on all the parts and i will get to finishing my patterns on the side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks way cool!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here are some of the cleared parts!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

what kind of spokes is goin on it?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, Shannon is puttin' it DOWN!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8687944
> *Damn,my dick is startin to limp DOWN!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 03:16 PM~8687929
> *what kind of spokes is goin on it?
> *




as of right now 1109's!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 02:21 PM~8687961
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Well, that's what happens when you stop stroking! Now, get back to it bitch!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 03:24 PM~8687988
> *Well, that's what happens when you stop stroking! Now, get back to it bitch!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 04:24 PM~8687988
> *Well, that's what happens when you stop stroking! Now, get back to it bitch!                                              ????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks great Shannon


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 1 2007, 05:17 PM~8693274
> *Looks great Shannon
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

A quickie for an update!!! base engine is done!! workin on pulleys and that right now!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice i wondered how the 348 was gonna look injected.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO LOOKS GOOD, SHIT I NEED TO CATCH UP AND FAST


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 31 2007, 04:33 PM~8687592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I say leave the car like that, with the thin stripes, i like it.. dont know if u planned on filling it in, but not filled in looks cool


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 4 2007, 01:44 PM~8712808
> *I say leave the car like that, with the thin stripes, i like it.. dont know if u planned on filling it in, but not filled in looks cool
> *



i appreciate that but, i few little things planned to add!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW OF A FLAT PINK OR A COLOR SIMILAR TO MY 62 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE INTERIOR???? 

SOME OF THE PAINT FROM M.M. OR TAMIYA ARE EITHER PEARS OR WAY TO BRIGHT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

spray your interior then flat coat it bro!! it will give ya, a vinyl look!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

but wont the pearl still show


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8713752
> *ANYBODY KNOW OF A FLAT PINK OR A COLOR SIMILAR TO MY 62 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE INTERIOR????
> 
> SOME OF THE PICK FROM M.M. OR TAMIYA ARE EITHER PEARS OR WAY TO BRIGHT.
> *


Krylon makes some flat pink, check Michaels or Hobby Lobby


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks POPPA gonna check MICHAELS out


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I went the other day and got me a few can's of krylon from wal mart. they got all the nice colors. light pink, lavender, sky blue and tan.

here is the pink one...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna head to michaels after work.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8714390
> *gonna head to michaels after work.
> *


WAL MART HAS THEM MUCH CHEAPER.... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8714445
> *:thumbsup: THANKS BRO
> *


  JUST LOOKING OUT HOMIE.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *ANYBODY KNOW OF A FLAT PINK OR A COLOR SIMILAR TO MY 62 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE INTERIOR????
> 
> SOME OF THE PAINT FROM M.M. OR TAMIYA ARE EITHER PEARS OR WAY TO BRIGHT.*


you could go with a combo of model master piping pink, and model master napoleonic violet. neither of them even comes close to matching ur pink but if used together, theyd complement it real nice and they r both flat colors.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i tried using some photo etched brackets on the front of the engine, and i kind of like the outcome!! what do you all think??


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweeeet


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

last update for today!!! the engine compartment is done!!! minus the brake line on the master cylinder and a k&n aircleaner on the throttle body!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn modeltech looks like you might take this one, i still ain't even close to were your at. 

looks good though bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin sharp


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK FINALLY FOUND SOME COLOR FOR MY INTERIOR AND SANDED DOWN THE 62 AND GONNA ADD THE FINAL CLEAR COAT.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking real nice!!!!  :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCK YEAH THAT DUECE IS FUCKING LOOKING GOOD!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

2 in the pink  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Man This is lookin very nice ! Cant wait to both of your guys car complete!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2007, 11:50 AM~8858297
> *OK FINALLY FOUND SOME COLOR FOR MY INTERIOR AND SANDED DOWN THE 62 AND GONNA ADD THE FINAL CLEAR COAT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
MAN IT MAKE ME WANT TO MAKE TIME TO BUILD MODELS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Sep 24 2007, 02:39 PM~8859695
> *:0
> MAN IT MAKE ME WANT TO MAKE TIME TO BUILD MODELS AGAIN!!!!
> *


DAAAAAMN

Where have you been lol

havent seen u in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 24 2007, 03:50 PM~8859746
> *DAAAAAMN
> 
> Where have you been  lol
> ...


sup homie, i moved out to cali to work & honestly thats all i have done out here..
:biggrin: 

but on the real, i need to get back into the modeling world but it going to suck cuz i have to buy all my modeling supplies again. f-it!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL HERES WHAT I GOT DONE SO FAR ON THE INTERIOR JUST SOME MOCK UP PICS OF WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE.

GOT SOME FOIL ON THE SEATS AND THE DOOR PANALS ON.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT JOB SMILEY. NOW GET IT DONE FOR STOCKTON SHOW.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the door sills are a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2007, 07:37 AM~8865930
> *GREAT JOB SMILEY. NOW GET IT DONE FOR STOCKTON SHOW.
> *


YEAH I'M GONNA TRY :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS HOPE YOU GET IT DOE FOR THE SHOW 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE WORK!! :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice 408


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GREAT JOB 408!!!! I Love it,that pink is sweet!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean, clean, clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2007, 08:37 AM~8865930
> *GREAT JOB SMILEY. NOW GET IT DONE FOR STOCKTON SHOW.
> *



:0 whens that :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Way kewl!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES A LITTLE MORE WORK ON THE INTERIOR AND THE RIMS*





































































































*THESE WILL BE GOING IN TOO* :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats badass homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THE JAMBS, SILLS AND FLOOR BOARD FIT PERFECT!!!! NICE JOB HOMIE!DAMN SOME PE SPOKES WOULD LOOK NICER I THINK BRO. MY .02


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 26 2007, 02:26 PM~8875743
> *DAMN THE JAMBS, SILLS AND FLOOR BOARD FIT PERFECT!!!! NICE JOB HOMIE!DAMN SOME PE SPOKES WOULD LOOK NICER I THINK BRO. MY .02
> *


i was originally bro, and i do have a set, but i'm gonna build GUNS & ROSES 62 next with all the graphics and i'm gonna use the PE spokes on that one


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICEEE!!! THAT'LL WORK!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 DAM DOG THAT FUCKER LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 26 2007, 08:02 AM~8872940
> *HERES A LITTLE MORE WORK ON THE INTERIOR AND THE RIMS
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit im in love, i love the color holmez, awesome work :0 :0 :thumbsup: wat color is that,who makes it?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 26 2007, 03:23 PM~8876133
> *holy shit im in love, i love the color holmez, awesome work :0  :0  :thumbsup: wat color is that,who makes it?
> *


ITS PINK PEARL FROM HOK :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I NEED SOME OPINIONS. I PAINTED THE INDERCARIAGE A HOT PINK WHICH IS ALITTLE DARKER THEN THE BODY COLOR. FOR SOME REASON IT DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT, IT A LITTLE CLOSE TO MATCHING THE INTERIOR COLOR, IN THE PICS YOU REALY CAN'T TELL BUT IT IS DARKER. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK ON THIS IF NOT I NEED TO GET THE BODY COLOR. WHICH I'M STILL WAITING FOR.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.i really liking that deuce.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would say leave it ! Or if you want to add a bit of real detail in 62 the floor pan was paint in red oxided primer and the frame was black ! Leave your fame pink and do the floor board the red primer ! I did my 64 like this cause 64 - 77 the floor pans and trunks were splatered finish gray and white or Black and white !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS MINI. I WASN'T TOO SURE IF IT WOULD THROW IT OFF, BUT I CAN ALWAYS CHANGE IT UP LATER WITH ANY EXTRA 62 KITS. I'LL JUST PROBABLY END UP LEAVING IT ALL THAT COLOR AND JUST AND SOME BMF.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 04:16 PM~8617624
> *THANKS HOMIES!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


r u usin these and do u have more sets i really want those


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

six duece lookin good


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn 408, that Duece is tight as fuck!!! Love everything bout it, especially the door panels......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 2 2007, 09:31 PM~8920263
> *Damn 408, that Duece is tight as fuck!!! Love everything bout it, especially the door panels......
> *


X2! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES. ALMOST DONE :biggrin: 

OK SO I ENDED UP STAYING WITH A DARKER UNDER BODY AND IT DOESN'T LOOK TO BAD AND I DID THE MOTOR BLOCK THE SAME COLOR TOO. SO THE MOTOR IS DONE AND THE UNDIES ARE ALOMST DONE. STILL NEED TO FINSH THE TRUNK AND THE DASH BOARD. 
MORE MOCK UP PICS AND MY WHEELS DO TURN THATS Y THERE SLANTED


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANY PROGRESS ON YOURS MODELTECH???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where we left off homie!!! i will start back up after this weekend!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good homiez!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn 408, I said it once, I'll say it again SWEET "Just like Kandy". I had a question, what kit did that engine come out of?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK??? FRONT END RIASED OR DROPPED. HERES A PIC WITH IT DROPPED.*


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lowerd


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

dropped!!!!


A lot of times we tend to think of poses when dropped it looks harder.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats a tough one.........they both look good. :0 

I'd have to say slammed out. 










AND modeltech, thats looking sick bro!! :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

slammed bro!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas thats what i was thinking


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

62 LOOKING REAL GOOD uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 4 2007, 11:45 AM~8930914
> *62 LOOKING REAL GOOD uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lay it low 2 the ground


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 4 2007, 12:19 PM~8931099
> *lay it low 2 the ground
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

locked up in the front!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BEEN TRYING TI FINISH THIS ONE UP FOR A SHOW THIS WEEKEND BUT IT'S GETTING REALLY CLOSE. HERE IS WERE I'M AT SO FAR, STILL NEED TO TOUCH UP SOME STUFF AND I AM WORKINGON THE TRUNK NOW. NOT REALLY HAPPY WITH THE HINGES DOORS DON'T CLOSE ALL THE WAY AND THE HOOD HAD A ROD ONLY CAUSE THE HINGES WERE BEING GLUED.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin nice ! Hey and about the doors ! hey you dint build it to keep them closed ! LOL!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: TRUE THANKS MINI


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD 408 HOPE YOU GET IT DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IT'S ABOUT 97% DONE, HERE ARE SOME MOCK PICS OF THE TRUNK SET UP.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD SMILEY!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man That Impala is look very clean ! Nice hydro set up 408 ! 


Are you going to make it for the show ? Hope so ! I i ready know your set back on the LS monte ! Hopefully you get this finished in time !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 09:01 AM~8985300
> *Man That  Impala  is  look  very  clean !    Nice  hydro  set  up  408 !
> Are  you  going to  make  it  for  the  show ?    Hope  so  !  I  i  ready  know  your  set  back on the  LS  monte  !  Hopefully you  get  this  finished  in  time !
> *


i think i might, not too much left on it. :biggrin: but i'm always waiting till the last second to finish :cheesy: 

thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANY PROGRESS MODELTECH?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bout time u came back


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

